# Dark Tint



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

My dad took my truck today to have it aligned and while there the guy that does the state inspections told him not to bring the truck back for inspection there because my tint was too dark (the guy took the time to check it). Keep in mind that my dad goes to this shop to have his oil changed on a regular basis. The truck is 5 years old and I have had it inspected with the same tint since year 2 of inspections. My dad was told that it was due to the new 1 sticker law as my tint has always been illegal. Question is has anyone here had the same problem with the new law and were you able to find someone that would do it? I am not looking for a name if you were. Just curious.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Where are you located? I'm not sure of this new law but I have had issues with Tint and inspections in the past. Sounds like this dude was just being a douche.


----------



## nbell (Aug 18, 2010)

The state runs rest cars thru inspection stations . Tint can only block 25% of the light . If an inspector get caught passing a car that is not legal they can be fined and prosicuted . Also the business owner is fined . Its not worth it for 7$


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Has anyone had issues getting an inspection passed since the new (1) sticker law went into effect by an inspector that has passed it with no issues in the past?


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

New 1 sticker law has NO effect on previous window tint laws. They have not changed. Maybe a new state inspector at that facility?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

The single sticker law has no impact on the inspection requirements. Some inspection stations are more lax than others on things like window tint although they can get in trouble if they get caught. I know DPS is starting to crack down on sloppy inspectors.

If your tint is too dark, then it's too dark. You will either need to find a station that is more lax, or change the tint.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

wait for good weather and drive up for inspection with all the windows down and a/c off.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Both my son's get their trucks inspected with dark tint at a place on 249 and close to BW8.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks, Yes I understand that the tint law didn't change and it has been illegal and that they could have always got in trouble for it....I guess what I was look for was something like "Now that the one sticker is in effect the "whatever government agency" now has better records on who performed inspections and if caught for passing an illegal inspection the fine is now ...... where it used to only be ......" 

More than anything just trying to see if it is now harder than it used to be.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Doubleover said:


> Thanks, Yes I understand that the tint law didn't change and it has been illegal and that they could have always got in trouble for it....I guess what I was look for was something like "Now that the one sticker is in effect the "whatever government agency" now has better records on who performed inspections and if caught for passing an illegal inspection the fine is now ...... where it used to only be ......"
> 
> More than anything just trying to see if it is now harder than it used to be.


It probably is harder because of the crackdown on inspection fraud, but the single sticker change has nothing to do with that.

The system that records your inspection is operated by DPS and hasn't changed. DPS is still in charge of the enforcement and they have the same data they've always had.

They just share the data with DMV now , so they know whether or not your vehicle has a valid inspection when they issue your registration.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Gottagofishin said:


> It probably is harder because of the crackdown on inspection fraud, but the single sticker change has nothing to do with that.
> 
> The system that records your inspection is operated by DPS and hasn't changed. DPS is still in charge of the enforcement and they have the same data they've always had.
> 
> They just share the data with DMV now , so they know whether or not your vehicle has a valid inspection when they issue your registration.


 Thank you sir.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

I had it happen to me. Wouldn't pass me unless I peeled off the tint. I did because it was scratched up and needed new anyway. He said they were really cracking down and he had already been fined.


----------



## Gumbeaux (Jun 13, 2014)

Tint law did change somewhere around 2011, and it wasn't made retroactive.

Reason I know is I had a truck tinted in 2010 that was completely legal at the time but not when I went back to get it inspected in 2012. Shop told me the law changed.

I found a local shop that never even checked the tint, so just kept getting it done there. Other option someone told me is lower the windows and pull the fuse before you go in. Don't believe your windows need to work to pass inspection. I never tried that.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Gumbeaux said:


> Tint law did change somewhere around 2011, and it wasn't made retroactive.
> 
> Reason I know is I had a truck tinted in 2010 that was completely legal at the time but not when I went back to get it inspected in 2012. Shop told me the law changed.
> 
> I found a local shop that never even checked the tint, so just kept getting it done there. Other option someone told me is lower the windows and pull the fuse before you go in. Don't believe your windows need to work to pass inspection. I never tried that.


The fuse thing is prob true 
Think sand rail dune buggy
If it has a windshield it has to have working wipers. Otherwise no windows are required.

---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------

